# sleep habits



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

how many hours a day does your puppy sleep? How long are his naps? Does he sometimes make sounds when he sleeps? Does he sometimes jump when he sleeps?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

4loveofadog said:


> how many hours a day does your puppy sleep? How long are his naps? Does he sometimes make sounds when he sleeps? Does he sometimes jump when he sleeps?


Oh, the joys of having a puppy. And we always worry our puppies may be sick or have something wrong.

I actually have no idea of the real timeline of my puppies sleep. They do jerk and whine and make noises though...

I keep way more track of what they do when they are awake. Filling those hours with tons of exercise, play, socialization, car trips, socialization, exercise, visiting friends and their dogs, exercise, socialization............... 

So I am thinking they tend to crate themselves or put themselves in naps quite a bit thru out the day when I do a great job on wearing them out. Normal is they are up and ready to go when I am, and willing to chill and chew an allowable toy when I am not. :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Nellie chases birds in her dreams....hahaha... she runs in her sleep. Ace is 15 months old. He still naps a lot. But I do try very hard to wear them out.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie will be 5 months old on the 20th. He sleeps from 11:30 pm until 8:30 am. Then he gets up and eats and plays for about an hour and then sleeps for an hour. He takes a nap again at 2 pm until about 4. Then sleeps from about 6 until 7. and again from about 8:30 until 10. He gets alot of walks and exercise during the day when he isn't sleeping. When he does sleep, he makes noises and chases things. His feet twitch and move. He also gets up, staggers around like a drunken sailor and then falls back down asleep. It's very comical to watch.


----------



## BaronRhinesCityThunder (Apr 29, 2010)

Baron is not quite 4 months yet and he sleeps alot..when i first got him an about 12 weeks, he slept like all the time! it worried me at first, but i guess he was just nervous about going to a new home and leaving all his liter mates cause hes warmed up ALOT since...he sleeps from about 1130pm to about 830am...like wolfiesmom said, than eats, plays lightly for about 2 hours, than sleeps an hour...than we'll go for a walk around noon or for about 30 minutes, than he'll sleep for about an hour and half or so...its on and off all day...but yes, he growls, whines, does like a little hiccup sound, his feet go, his nose quishes and you can see his eyes moving in his head haha....definitely dreaming!!!! its so cute!
No need to worry though! perfectly normal!!


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the input. i feel i have a normal puppy and he can sleep as much as he likes. he does play hard and even wears me out, but, what a joy to have.


----------

